# US election



## yankinoz (5/11/20)

I voted by absentee ballot for a functioning adult. If Trump wins, don't blame me.


----------



## razz (5/11/20)

I am a self confessed election geek yankinoz. There is plenty going on in the US election to keep me interested for a long time. And who knows how long this will go on for, in particular, if Trump takes to the courts.


----------



## JDW81 (5/11/20)

Well he’s stacked the Supreme Court with republican cronies, so he’ll have some friends in high places if it makes it that far.

Let’s just hope it doesn’t descend into a civil war. Lots of conspiracy theory nutters with lots of guns and itchy trigger fingers who’d love nothing more than a good old fashioned rebellion at the behest of their self-absorbed, Psychotic leader.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (5/11/20)

Most likely civil unrest and looting if Trump wins. Though the war of independance was to rid them of tyrannical oppression, if the marksist wins it could be re-run I suppose.


----------



## RRising (5/11/20)

Surely the US has a "sore loser" law just in case a petulant child like Trump digs himself in and refuses to leave.


----------



## kadmium (5/11/20)

RRising said:


> Surely the US has a "sore loser" law just in case a petulant child like Trump digs himself in and refuses to leave.


Don't you know it was all a conspiracy by thousands of libtards which the FBI and CIA and NSA all failed to figure out, but Trump has a "knack" for finding out these things. Its a giant conspiracy to steal the election for the lizard people who live underground and control the media, perpetuating fake news against the woke MAGA elite....

That was sarcasm incase people think I wear a tinfoil hat!


----------



## Malted Mick (5/11/20)

You reeled me in on that post, as I was reading it I thought you were a paid up member of Anon.


----------



## RRising (5/11/20)

kadmium said:


> That was sarcasm incase people think I wear a tinfoil hat!



IDK... thats what someone who wears a tinfoil hat would want us to think. 

I'm onto you.


----------



## kadmium (5/11/20)

I only wear a mask outside because the contrails are a mind control serum sprayed by big pharma to indoctrinate the masses. WAKE UP SHEEPLE! 

hahaha


----------



## philrob (5/11/20)

Seems like the USA voters might send Mr President a message: *YOU'RE FIRED*
I am not interested in who wins, as I'm not a USA voter. Just trying a bit of humour.


----------



## yankinoz (5/11/20)

The fun and horrors are just beginning. Look for numerous court fights, efforts to get electors to flip and GOP-controlled state legislature talking about defying their own state laws and the election and name a Trump slate of electors.

Kadmium, you missed the Bill Gates led plot to use a fake virus to recruit child slaves for Hillary's sex ring.


----------



## YAPN (5/11/20)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> if the marksist wins


Americans are funny. They are ok with their elected officials believing in 'speaking in tongues' but socialism is beyond the pale.


----------



## djebel (5/11/20)

kadmium said:


> Don't you know it was all a conspiracy by thousands of libtards which the FBI and CIA and NSA all failed to figure out, but Trump has a "knack" for finding out these things. Its a giant conspiracy to steal the election for the lizard people who live underground and control the media, perpetuating fake news against the woke MAGA elite....
> 
> That was sarcasm incase people think I wear a tinfoil hat!


Jeeze you've been sucked in. The FBI, CIA, NSA, etc. didn't "fail to figure it out." 

They are a leading part of the conspiracy! Especially the FBI....

Government Health Warning: This post contains more than the daily recommended dose of sarcasm.


----------



## Grmblz (5/11/20)

Wednesday night "Planet America" Friday night "Planet America" it's about the only TV the wife and I watch together (she's more The sound of music, and I'm more Formula one) Trump is the only candidate that generates enough comedy to fuel two TV shows a week, if Biden wins we'll be lucky to get a show a month, and that makes me sad yank.
All jokes aside there's some serious issues over there which is why trump got elected in the first place, and "if things don't change, they'll stay the way they are" 
I wonder how we'll treat American refugees, Christmas Island? mmm probably not.


----------



## MHB (5/11/20)

You have to watch Full Frontal with Samantha Bee, and maybe Archer if you think nothing good can come out of Georgia.
Mark


----------



## BrewLizard (6/11/20)

philrob said:


> I am not interested in who wins, as I'm not a USA voter.


I'd understand that if this were a game of American football or something.

The appointment of the leader of the most powerful nation in the world affects us all.


----------



## philrob (6/11/20)

I'm also not interested in any form of football, or horseracing, or V8 suckercars, or F1 nonsense. I prefer to keep my life as simple as possible. I'm ready for a cleansing ale to wash away the fatigue of this morning's golf round.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (6/11/20)

It's not looking good for the people of America, whoever is president will have a split government. Dems have the lower house Rep have the upper house, in these times you need a president who has control of both houses in order to drive through a recovery for the economy. All they are heading for is more ineffective government along with all the partisan dirty politics that seems to have overtaken any need to represent the peoples needs. I'm so glad I live in Australia!


----------



## Grmblz (6/11/20)

Tricky Dicky said:


> All they are heading for is more ineffective government along with all the partisan dirty politics that seems to have overtaken any need to represent the peoples needs. I'm so glad I live in Australia!


Oh, I thought you were talking about Australia.


----------



## kadmium (6/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about Australia.


At least our government is fairly moderate in comparison to USA. I mean Scomo may be a ... but the opposition is not much better. I have little faith left in government, but we are a far cry from the turmoil headed down on USA. At least we governed through COVID in a fairly unified manner.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (6/11/20)

kadmium said:


> At least our government is fairly moderate in comparison to USA. I mean Scomo may be a ... but the opposition is not much better. I have little faith left in government, but we are a far cry from the turmoil headed down on USA. At least we governed through COVID in a fairly unified manner.


You don't live in Melbourne do you


----------



## Vini2ton (6/11/20)

Donald J Trump. What can I say? I have really never trusted anyone who doesn't drink. Can you imagine playing ball with him as a kid? He probably didn't play with local kids. HE FIRED THEM ALL!


----------



## Grmblz (6/11/20)

kadmium said:


> At least our government is fairly moderate in comparison to USA. I mean Scomo may be a ... but the opposition is not much better. I have little faith left in government, but we are a far cry from the turmoil headed down on USA. At least we governed through COVID in a fairly unified manner.


Too true mate, the comment was a bit tongue in cheek, in reality our state governments have aced it, federal on the other hand........... secret trip and cocktails in Hawaii while his country burns wtf! "Oh in hindsight that was a mistake" REALLY! And it's the states that have done the heavy lifting with Covid, we'll see how federal handles the recovery, I'm hopeful but not optimistic.
The Canberra bubble is little more than a Punch and Judy show, I voted for the sex party, and the very fast train party, figured if there was an orgy going on I needed to get there before it was over.
Two things you should never discuss in a pub, politics, and religion, and this is a forum for brewers who I assume are doing their due diligence and QA'ing their product so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ballaratguy (7/11/20)

I don’t vote. Why?
The government always wins


----------



## JDW81 (8/11/20)

See ya later Donald, don’t let the door hit you in the ass on the way out of the White House.


----------



## yankinoz (8/11/20)

JDW81 said:


> See ya later Donald, don’t let the door hit you in the ass on the way out of the White House.



Before that happens, expect 2+ months of madness. Right now he thinks the Supreme Court will name him the winner (they can't) or that his clowncar collection of lawyers will overturn several state votes (they won't). After that he goes nuts. He never admits fault or defeat and he always seeks revenge. Look for firings and scorched-earth.


----------



## Grmblz (8/11/20)

Noooooo!!! damn,bugger,arse, there goes my twice weekly "Planet America" entertainment  
Oh well, at least the next two months should be fun. 
Although I'm a bit fearful his more radical supporters might do something even more stupid than voting for him.


----------



## RRising (8/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> Although I'm a bit fearful his more radical supporters might do something even more stupid than voting for him.



I think it were in Pennsylvania where a couple of Trump supporters got arrested for trying to deliver fake ballots, drove to the counting place in a Hummer loaded with Trump/Pence and MAGA bumper stickers and a QAnon hat and they were loaded to the teeth.


----------



## RobB (8/11/20)

So he has caught COVID, lost his job and is about to be evicted. Sounds like a pretty normal 2020 to me.


----------



## cedric (8/11/20)

i'll miss him.
we actually started watching his whitehouse interviews regularly.
best comedy i've seen in years.


----------



## philrob (8/11/20)

Next major thing will be in late January 2021 when he refuses to leave the White House. Will be interesting to speculate whether the Secret Service will arrest and evict him. Can't imagine the courts will be too interested in entertaining his ridiculous allegations of electoral fraud.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (8/11/20)

RobB said:


> So he has caught COVID, lost his job and is about to be evicted. Sounds like a pretty normal 2020 to me.


Just like living in Melbourne


----------



## RRising (8/11/20)

philrob said:


> Next major thing will be in late January 2021 when he refuses to leave the White House. Will be interesting to speculate whether the Secret Service will arrest and evict him. Can't imagine the courts will be too interested in entertaining his ridiculous allegations of electoral fraud.



The scary thing is that he is still commander in chief until Jan 20th and there is no knowing what he could do in that time.


----------



## yankinoz (14/11/20)

The scary thing is that he is still commander in chief until Jan 20th and there is no knowing what he could do in that time.
[/QUOTE]
If you're thinking war. rest assured the generals wouldn't obey him or the yes-men he's installed in the Dept of Defense. Nor would anyone arrest the Bidens.

One crazy possibility is a prolonged shutdown of government. That happens if the ceiling on the national debt is not lifted by 12 December. Electors cast their ballots on 14 December. The temptation for blackmail is there.

But the most probable outcome is one several commentators have posed. He leaves the White House on 20 January bellowing that he's the victim of a rigged election and a coup. He goes on tours appearing as #realpresident before his crazed base, but now charging speaker's fees. All the while he maintains a myth of a government-in-exile. By energizing his base he continues to bludgeon Republican politicians into obeying him. In 2024 he runs again if he's still healthy, which is not a given.

It's more peaceful here. Tony is in the UK. Clive is going nowhere. Sky News has tried to peddle hate and fear the way Fox does in the US, but with little success so far. I am missing out on a lot of excitement at home, but also a fast-mounting rate of COVID-19 infection.


----------



## Grmblz (14/11/20)

Another scenario posited by a commentator on ABC recently is legal action against him once he no longer has the protections of the White House, apparently as President he can't pardon himself from any wrong doing, however the scenario put forward is that if Trump resigns making Pence President, Pence could then pardon him. It seems a bit conspiracy theory to me, but apparently it has happened before, and the way things have been going nothing would surprise me, mind you Trump would have to have an awful lot of faith (or dirt) on Pence.


----------



## cedric (14/11/20)

i don't know much about trump but, i saw this today, not really a sign of a stable person or government.
(substitute sane for stable)
List of Trump administration dismissals and resignations - Wikipedia


----------



## Grmblz (14/11/20)

My understanding is that Trump could appoint "acting" without the consent of the senate, so basically just fired anyone that disagreed with him, and put his yes men/women into the positions as acting.
Yankinoz may have a better understanding of it.
But yes, not a very sane way of doing things, and no-one has ever accused Trump of being stable.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/11/20)

Some people think Joe Biden is President. (chuckle)


----------



## yankinoz (14/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> My understanding is that Trump could appoint "acting" without the consent of the senate, so basically just fired anyone that disagreed with him, and put his yes men/women into the positions as acting.
> Yankinoz may have a better understanding of it.
> But yes, not a very sane way of doing things, and no-one has ever accused Trump of being stable.



POTUS can make acting appointments for up to 300 days, but there are constraints. They include eligibility rules and a a stipulation that a permanent appointment is not to be delayed. Of course Trump cares little about laws. His appointment to Secretary of Defence is likely not eligible and would end up in court if Trump actually did get a second term (he won't), and he has dragged out numerous acting appointments, federal judges included.


----------



## Chods1 (15/11/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Some people think Joe Biden is President. (chuckle)



Gee's that's very scary. Is that an adult??


----------



## kadmium (15/11/20)

Chods1 said:


> Gee's that's very scary. Is that an adult??


----------



## Coalminer (15/11/20)

These guys mentor the supposed "leaders" of the free world? No wonder they are in so much trouble


----------



## MHB (15/11/20)

Chods1 said:


> Gee's that's very scary. Is that an adult??


I hear he is diphallic , no one could be that big a wanker with just one dick.
Mark


----------



## kadmium (15/11/20)

MHB said:


> I hear he is diphallic , no one could be that big a wanker with just one dick.
> Mark


He's the same bloke that went and told people that if they stop tithing 10% of their wage during Covid they would go to hell. Even if you lost your job, you had to continue tithing or risk eternal damnation. His networth? US $300,000,000


----------



## RRising (15/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> It seems a bit conspiracy theory to me, but apparently it has happened before,



Isn't that how Richard Nixon got off because Gerald Ford pardoned him for Watergate?


----------



## kadmium (15/11/20)

RRising said:


> Isn't that how Richard Nixon got off because Gerald Ford pardoned him for Watergate?


100%

Almost on the level of Putin passing laws that exonerate him of all past, current and future crimes not yet committed hahahah


----------



## MHB (15/11/20)

Nothing new in the world. It was the Church selling "Indulgences" that really ticked Martin Luther off.
People in power tend to abuse the system or at least take advantage of their position in it. Fortunately when they get too annoying we can fire them.
By Donald


----------



## Chods1 (15/11/20)

kadmium said:


>



He's a bloody nutcase. Should have been put in a facility for the feeble minded.


----------



## Grmblz (15/11/20)

It's been said before, when you stop to think how stupid the average person is, and then come to the realisation that 50% of them are even more stupid???


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (16/11/20)

RRising said:


> The scary thing is that he is still commander in chief until Jan 20th and there is no knowing what he could do in that time.



Apart from he's the first POTUS as long as I can remember who hasn't started a war during his time, actively pushed to reduce overseas postings and bring home troops.


----------



## kadmium (16/11/20)

Eddy Monsoon said:


> Apart from he's the first POTUS as long as I can remember who hasn't started a war during his time, actively pushed to reduce overseas postings and bring home troops.


Other than luring the leader of a foreign country into Iraq and then drone striking him, after withdrawing from the Obama era anit nuclear treaty with Iran and almost plunging America into a war. But hey, I'm sure Trump is a real "peace and happiness" kind of guy.









Assassination of Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





_Some experts, including the United Nations special rapporteur on extrajudicial, summary or arbitrary executions, considered the assassination as a likely violation of international law as well as US domestic laws. Iran called the strike an act of "state terrorism". The Iraqi government said the attack undermined its national sovereignty and considered it a breach of its bilateral security agreements with the U.S. and an act of aggression against its officials_


----------



## kadmium (16/11/20)

Oh and the turning of a blind eye against bounties paid against American troops by Russian operatives, the abstinence of the genocide occurring against the Armenian people by the Azerbaijan peoples and Turkish puppets and the other countless misteps his government made in the entire middle east theatre.

Probably didn't invade anyone because unlike Halliburton and Bush he wasn't sure on how to grift the American people.

Was this before he called McCain a "loser' for being captured as a POW and not a hero, or his own troops who died in conflict overseas "suckers" I forget.


----------



## RRising (16/11/20)

kadmium said:


> Was this before he called McCain a "loser' for being captured as a POW and not a hero, or his own troops who died in conflict overseas "suckers" I forget.



Like or dislike McCain, at least he served his country. Didn't Trump get daddy to help him get out of Vietnam conscription?

Him trying to use Fortunate Son by Creedence proves he has no sense of hypocrisy.


----------



## Grmblz (16/11/20)

They'll all the same guys, 
"let them eat cake" cake! btw was French for animal fodder, and "them" was the working peasant population.
Edward 8th in secret talks with the Nazis prior to WW2 "bomb the English civilians hard enough and they will quickly surrender" talking about his own people, even Hitler couldn't come at that (till much later)
Battenberg becomes Mountbatten, German Shepherds become Alsatians, it's endless.
The judiciary has nothing to do with justice, it's all about tax collection, and maintaining the status quo, protecting the rich and powerful; kill someone and you're in the shit, rob a bank with no harm to anyone and you're in deep shit.
It's the way it's always been, and it's the way it always will be, Democracy, Communism, Socialism, it matters little which system you choose there will always be corruption and influence, sure some more than others (I do have an insight into Chinese politics) but is Xi Jinping really any worse than Trump? 
Look at what he's done for his people, China's middle class has exploded, America's has shrunk to insignificance, China has the two biggest solar farms on the planet China just built a 250-acre solar farm shaped like a giant panda.
Our fuckwit wants to build a coal fired power station. "It's coal, don't be afraid" feckin moron.
The wealthy and powerful (not the same thing) will always seek to look after their own interests, be it increasing their wealth/power or protecting their heirs in the event of war.
They have little but feigned interest in the masses, and most of the masses are too dumb to notice, so why should they care, if their bullshit baffles your brain then perhaps you shouldn't be voting.
It is what it is.

There, let the ruffled feathers fly.


----------



## Chods1 (16/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> They'll all the same guys,
> "let them eat cake" cake! btw was French for animal fodder, and "them" was the working peasant population.
> Edward 8th in secret talks with the Nazis prior to WW2 "bomb the English civilians hard enough and they will quickly surrender" talking about his own people, even Hitler couldn't come at that (till much later)
> Battenberg becomes Mountbatten, German Shepherds become Alsatians, it's endless.
> ...


Grmblz, you are absolutely correct.


----------



## MHB (16/11/20)

So your not a fan then Grmblz


----------



## kadmium (17/11/20)

RRising said:


> Like or dislike McCain, at least he served his country. Didn't Trump get daddy to help him get out of Vietnam conscription?
> 
> Him trying to use Fortunate Son by Creedence proves he has no sense of hypocrisy.


Yeah he claims he has "bone spurs" lol


----------



## Grmblz (17/11/20)

MHB said:


> So your not a fan then Grmblz


Not like you to make understatements Mark.  
Ignorance I can deal with, there's ways to fix it, but stupidity is terminal.


----------



## yankinoz (17/11/20)

Eddy Monsoon said:


> Apart from he's the first POTUS as long as I can remember who hasn't started a war during his time, actively pushed to reduce overseas postings and bring home troops.



Overseas, he's no hawk, but he's working on starting a civil war. There are many signs Trump intends to do damage that will come due after Jan 20 and then Biden gets the blame. Making briefings inaccesible to Biden, making hardcore Trumpies and WH staffers civil servants so Biden cannot remove them, and more. Obama in his interview mentioned a tradition that presidents are reluctant to criticize their successors. Trump will never stop attacking.


----------



## scomet (17/11/20)

They seriously think he was sent by god!? these fundamentalists are a bunch of nutters...


----------



## MHB (17/11/20)

With a few exceptions (Gandhi, Mandela...) most people who want to be politicians should be automaticity disqualified, perhaps sterilised and sent to live on a small island, or even to the Fletcher Memorial Home.
More of Grmblz POV, A Plague On Both Their Houses!
Mark

So much good music for so long, probably dates me badly but I think I recognise all the characters in the vid. 
Raise a glass to Floyd
M


----------



## Grmblz (17/11/20)

I've always fancied an open season on politicians, similar to the duck season.
Starts 2nd Jan, and finishes 31st Dec, that gives them 24hrs to spout their crap or procreate (their choice) before crawling back under their rocks.

The latest money grabs, and an indication of their mindset:

Back in July, the AEMC called for submissions on proposed rule change requests it had received following AEMC’s calls for reform in 2019; relating to:

Pricing and incentive arrangements for distributed energy resources (DER), which include and are primarily solar power systems, but also solar batteries, electric vehicles and energy management systems.
Planning and access to the grid for DER.
Allowing distribution network service providers (DNSPs) to charge for exports to the network. It won’t come as any surprise the latter is the most controversial. Charging solar owners for exporting their surplus electricity to the grid isn’t allowed under the NER currently. One of the proponents for changing this, SA Power Networks (SAPN)
That's right folks, they incentivise everyone to get solar, and as soon as enough people do they tax it, we have to PAY to give away electricity wtf

Full article: Rooftop Solar Export "Tax" Draft Determination Deferred

And more SA nonsense

Last week, the Marshall Government was keen to crow about $18.3 million in the upcoming State Budget 2020-21 to support electric vehicle uptake. Something it didn’t mention at that point can be found on page 26 of the 2020-21 State Budget Overview:

“The government is intending to introduce a road user charge for plug-in electric and zero emission vehicles. The charge will include a fixed component (similar to current registration charging) and a variable charge based on distance travelled.”

The Australia Institute (TAI) points out fuel excise is a federally levied tax that goes into general revenue and is not specifically committed to road funding. SQ’s Ronald mentioned back in 2018 that at that point it worked out to only around 10 cents of the 40 cent per litre fuel excise went towards paying for roads.

TAI says it is “disingenuous” to suggest that roads are funded by the fuel excise.
“Penalising electric car owners because they don’t consume petrol that pollutes the atmosphere and our environment is absurd,” said TAI SA Directory Noah Schultz-Byard. “This is, in essence, a great big new tax on not polluting.”

Full article: SA's Proposed Electric Vehicle Road Charge (Tax): Reactions

It's just grab, grab, grab! How long before the other states think it's a good idea, I drive a diesel, why is diesel (only in Australia) more expensive than petrol when it is cheaper to produce, store, transport, and distribute? Might have to look into a coal fired SUV, or an electric with my house solar on its roof.


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (17/11/20)

yankinoz said:


> Overseas, he's no hawk, but he's working on starting a civil war. There are many signs Trump intends to do damage that will come due after Jan 20 and then Biden gets the blame. Making briefings inaccesible to Biden, making hardcore Trumpies and WH staffers civil servants so Biden cannot remove them, and more. Obama in his interview mentioned a tradition that presidents are reluctant to criticize their successors. Trump will never stop attacking.



I thought his supporters were the conspiracy theorists


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (17/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> "let them eat cake" cake! btw was French for animal fodder,



Got a source for that ?


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (17/11/20)

scomet said:


> They seriously think he was sent by god!? these fundamentalists are a bunch of nutters...
> 
> View attachment 119513


You don't think it could be an exorcism?


----------



## MHB (17/11/20)

If it was it failed, he's still haunting the white house.
Mark


----------



## Grmblz (17/11/20)

Eddy Monsoon said:


> Got a source for that ?


Qu'ils mangent du gâteau
I've already stated I have difficulty with stupidity.


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (18/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> Qu'ils mangent du gâteau
> I've already stated I have difficulty with stupidity.



That's not a source for the phrase quoted, that's just a reverse translation of your own unsourced statement

"Qu'ils mangent de la brioche" is the usual original. Brioche being a luxury, so putting a wholly different context to the phrase.

If you have difficulty with stupidity, maybe just answer the actual question to keep things simple.


----------



## Grmblz (18/11/20)

I did some research, and stand corrected, it appears she was mis-quoted, and as you quite rightly point out the mis-quote has been mis-quoted.
The sentiment of the post remains however.


----------



## kadmium (18/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> I did some research, and stand corrected, it appears she was mis-quoted, and as you quite rightly point out the mis-quote has been mis-quoted.
> The sentiment of the post remains however.


Takes a big person to admit they were wrong. Good on you.


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (19/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> I did some research, and stand corrected, it appears she was mis-quoted, and as you quite rightly point out the mis-quote has been mis-quoted.
> The sentiment of the post remains however.



Now you sound like a politician


----------



## Chods1 (19/11/20)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> You don't think it could be an exorcism?


We can only hope. But I seriously doubt it. Looks like Donny baby is enjoying the laying on of hands.


----------



## Grmblz (20/11/20)

Eddy Monsoon said:


> Now you sound like a politician


Let me know when you hear a politician say "I stand corrected" I suspect you're in for a long wait.


----------



## MHB (21/11/20)

From when it all began


----------



## Malted Mick (21/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> It's been said before, when you stop to think how stupid the average person is, and then come to the realisation that 50% of them are even more stupid???


I think it is called cognitive dissonance!
Quoted from a from a analysis on the ABC website:
In 1957, social psychologist Leon Festinger published a study about a small cult in Chicago called The Seekers.

Its members spent their days preparing for the arrival of an alien flying saucer, which would carry them to safety as an apocalyptic flood destroyed the Earth.

When it didn't happen by the prophesised date, a few members on the fringe of the group realised they had made a terrible mistake by giving away all their money and possessions.
But the vast majority of members used the non-event to settle on the less mentally stressful belief that the aliens had in fact decided to give Earth a second chance at existence.

In the face of overwhelming evidence that their core beliefs were wrong, it was easier to warp reality even further, rather than come to terms with the truth.

Festinger called it cognitive dissonance.

And right now in America, cognitive dissonance is thriving.

It's evident in the widespread scepticism about the seriousness of the coronavirus, even as the nation's death toll surges past 250,000.

But the refusal to accept reality in regard to COVID-19 is largely a function of the bigger issue that's afflicting this great and powerful, but dangerously divided, nation.
The divisions evident now are no longer just a political battle between the blue team and the red team.

It's now clearer than ever that both sides live in completely separate realities, where everyone is entitled not just to their own opinions, but to their own facts as well.


----------



## Grmblz (21/11/20)

^ Very succinctly put, can we posit that Trumpism is in fact a cult, and Trump a cult leader? 
I wonder what it is about the American psyche that engenders so many whack jobs (the whole laying of hands things was a classic) or is this sort of behaviour ubiquitous among human kind and just happens to be over reported in the US and/or under reported elsewhere?
Given that homo sapiens are tribal by nature are we witnessing the formation of the two biggest tribes ever to walk the planet, and what will be the outcome when the inevitable happens? 
Oh dear my head is hurting now, think I'll have a homebrew, and brush up on my Mandarin.


----------



## Grmblz (21/11/20)

I don't know whether this is funny or frightening.


----------

